# Help with what quad to get



## WALLEYE JUNKIE (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking to get a quad but don't know much about them. All I do know is just that I want one that's has 4x4 and one that's not red. I drove a few of them in the past but I didn't really see much difference but auto or manual. So what brands are good, which ones to stay away from? I'm thinking something in the 400 size range.??? I'm not looking to brake the bank but want something that's going to last and get me there and back. Also should I go auto or manual and whats the difference in between having a manual vs an auto.??? I'm thinking auto just because its usually a pain for me to shift gears when ice fishing with my big ***** boots on. Mainly I'll be using it for deer hunting and ice fishing (Saginaw bay and Mitchell's bay). Any input will be appreciate Thanks!


----------



## maddiek (Sep 9, 2013)

Yamaha all the way! I have a '91 350 big bear that I paid $500 for and the thing just keeps running. If I bought new I would definitely be buying a yamaha. 

Ya can't keep a good man down!!! R.I.P. soup, miss ya bro!!!!!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

+1 on the Yamaha. I've had polaris's and yamahas and the best quad Iever owned was a 1988 big bear 350. Not a speed demon butwiththe 5 speed, I could pull anything I wanted ( within reason of course).


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yammie fan here also. I started riding Yamaha (motorcycles) in the mid-70's (ouch-dating myself). I've had mini-cycles, enduros, MX, street bikes, quads and now a SXS (old man's quad). Never had a bad one.

If I were in the quad market (again) I would look at Yammie's fuel injected Grizzly. I had a carbed 660 and it was an absolute beast. Plush ride, could go ANY-where and pull anything, and fast as hell. But a little cold-blooded, which I hear the EFI solved that. They make smaller engine versions, but I'm not sure if they're available with the EFI.

Actually...that's where my username came from. I had a Yammie Grizzly and I love to hunt. No, I haven't hunted grizzlies....yet. 

Very reliable!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I too am a Yamaha fan! I bought a new Kodiak 400 back in 2003 and it was the best choice I ever made. It's an automatic and I love it. I run the heck out of it from hunting, working on the hunting property, ice fishing, and plowing snow it is being used all year long. Still running the original belt too! Keep it maintained and have had no real issues with it at all!!


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

Grizzly 700 here. It is a beast. Only other brand I would ever think about buying would be a Honda. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The yammies are definitely a good quad, a couple friends have them. The carbed 660's were quite cold blooded. The 550's and up are now efi with no cold weather problems that I have heard of. Honda is the other quad I like, the only problem with the Hondas is a lack of ground clearance.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

HONDA . It's never been in the shop. Most have manual & auto . 2 & 4 wheel drive . U get the best of both worlds. U get ur cake and eat it too. I plow with my 05 650. Haul decoys all through waterfowl season. It make easy work for getting deer out of the woods. My wife runs a Polaris 400 HO. When we bought it , it had the largest motor on the smallest frame. It has the same features as my Honda.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WALLEYE JUNKIE said:


> Looking to get a quad but don't know much about them. All I do know is just that I want one that's has 4x4 and one that's not red. I drove a few of them in the past but I didn't really see much difference but auto or manual. So what brands are good, which ones to stay away from? I'm thinking something in the 400 size range.??? I'm not looking to brake the bank but want something that's going to last and get me there and back. Also should I go auto or manual and whats the difference in between having a manual vs an auto.??? I'm thinking auto just because its usually a pain for me to shift gears when ice fishing with my big ***** boots on. Mainly I'll be using it for deer hunting and ice fishing (Saginaw bay and Mitchell's bay). Any input will be appreciate Thanks!


 You're right on the big boots. Go with the automatic. Don't know if you're looking at knew, but check into power steering option. I have a Arctic Cat 500 TRV 2 up. Wish it had powersteering.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

Check Craigslist, I recently bought a used Grizzly off there and am happy with it, mine is a 660-carburated, I see a nice one in Greenville on Craigslist if it's still there


----------



## Esox Hunter (Jan 30, 2012)

I own a 2002 Yamaha 400 Kodiak and love it, this thing don't quit, hauled 4x8 trailer stacked 3 feet high with 8 to 12 feet logs when clearing my land. Plows snow a foot deep with no chains. Automatic (no shifting) push button 4 wheel drive. BEST money I've spent on any vehicle I've ever owned. The WIFE even agrees with that, so thats saying alot. 

Buy a Yamaha


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd personally steer away from Suzuki or Arctic Cat. My personal opinion is that they're junk. Bought a 700 Suzuki Kingquad new in 2006. Had absolutely nothing but problems. Have rebuilt it, rewired it, axle shafts, bearings... etc. Its a power house but I'll never own another. The Arctic use the same parts mostly too. Buy a Honda, Polaris, or a Yamaha. I wouldn't get anything bigger than a 500cc either. My 700 weighs too much and it fills a short bed pickup, leaving no room for anything.

Jesse


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've owned over a dozen Hondas and wouldn't own anything else. 

Only ever do routine maintenance, they're bulletproof. 

I agree, it's a good idea to stick to a 500, or smaller. I currently have a TRX 300 4x4 and a 500 Foreman with auto trans and power steering. If I'm going to gave a problem, I have a feeling it will be with the electrical on the Foreman, but the PS is really nice, auto trans I can take, or leave.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I recommend Honda or Yamaha. Anything else is second rate by comparison. I have 2 Hondas and they are bulletproof. Have a couple friends with Yamahas and they have had very little trouble with them. My newest Honda is a 4X4 420 EFI Rancher manual shift. It is a smaller frame than the 500cc and bigger atv's and is very maneuverable but still has good power. Thing is indestructible. I also have a 1986 TRX 200 that still runs like new.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I will be the first to say you certainly don't hear a lot about Arctic Cat ATVs. That being said I love mine! Now maybe I haven't had it long enough (2011) but so far it has worked great for what I use it for. Between hunting and being used at the cottage I can't complain. I also stayed in the mid-size range purchasing the AC 550 LTD w power steering. Because they were both American Companies I only looked at Arctic Cat and Polaris and didn't even consider the other brands.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Honda or Yamaha


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

If I could find a really clean trx200 or even an old big red I would buy it.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a Yamaha 700 and a Arctic 425 I and I love them both.I grew up with Yamaha and I'll tell ya that there tough. But hands down the cat out perfoms the Yamaha hands down.we pull disc and cultipackers and put them threw hell daily.good luck with your decision...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

For reliability Honda or Yamaha. I have owned 3 different Hondas all manual shift no problems. 4x4 a must, size wise it would depend on what you want to do. I have a Rancher 350 and plow my drive no problem. If you want to pull implements for food plots I would go bigger, but I use a tractor for that.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

got a can am and love it, but pricey

go with atuo, and think efi is better for winter use.

I'd also go with 400 or more if you can afford.

But everything i mentioned makes the price go up and up


----------

